# Heading out of Freeport with the long rods....



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello all!
Heading out today for an afternoon and evening of fishing around the Freeport area with my wife. I'll admit this is my 4th time out of Freeport and so far I can't really find much. Well, actually I find places that look good but have yet to produce any fish. Haven't even seen any tailing yet. I have fished around Swan Lake, Drum Bay and Christmas Bay. Would anyone be so kind as to throw me a bone on any productive fly fishing spots in this area? Not asking for the secret honey holes but just some good stretches to pole along and look for tails to cast to. Starting to feel I am in the wrong neck of the woods because I hear so much good stuff about West Bay fly fishing. All I see are bait fisherman down there in Freeport area. Promise to post any pics immediately after. 
Thanks for any direction of any sort, Dying for some reds. :headknock
RW


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I began the long rod deal last November and fish only fish the Freeport area. I was out yesterday, but didn't break out the fly rod. The water was way up and the reds were up in the grass. 

This is the time of year the reds pod up in Swan Lake, Essex Bayou, around East Union Bayou. There will be small schools cruising along grassy shorelines. Salt Lake was the place I caught my first slot red on a fly last November. I kayak fish and that lets me get deep into the marsh. I have found reds way up little drains. Jones Lake and the area around the mouth of the San Bernard offers some sight casting opportunities. 

If you are poling a skiff you can get into a lot of the above mentioned water. Some of the marsh around Titlum Tatlum and Mud Island might be good. I stand up in my kaya and pole along. It's tough with the extra high water levels, but it appears to be dropping


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would try around the cedars. Great early Fall location.


----------



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Great stuff! Thanks so much. Appreciate you showing this new Freeportian around. Today I had some boat issues kinda throw a wrench in my plans but I should be back to good in a few days. I am really excited to explore these areas out with some focus now. That's exactly what I was looking for. I'll keep this thread updated with pics. And feel free to add other pics of Freeport catches on the fly here! That would be a cool collection to start. Thanks again y'all! 
RW


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

This was my first slot red landed last November on a fly from Salt Lake in the Brazoria National wildlife refuge. I paddled my Commander from the launch 1.25 miles across the lake to the protected East shoreline and as I arrived a small school of reds was busting bait along the shore and headed towards me. I had line that came with a combo, read cheap and limp and not good, an eight weight low end cabelas rod and not much skill casting. My effective range was about 25-30 feet. I took my shot and my # 4 or 6 chartreuse clouser landed about 6' in front of the reds. The water was pretty clear that day and I saw the red race towards my offering and suck it in. 

I was so raw that as I set the hook I lost control of the line in my right hand and the red came towards me with me scrambling to get in the slack. Somehow, I got the slack in and the red stayed hooked and finally felt the hook and took off in a blistering run that got into 40 or so feet of the backing. Several runs later, with me praying that the red would stay clear of the oysters lining the shoreline, I brought the 28"9.5# on the boga red in. That's was my highlight high point using a fly rod. 

I hope to have some more shots at fish this fall. Good luck and I look forward to your reports.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Redfish*

Thats all it takes, one successful trip to get hooked so to speak. Soon you will be counting days watching tides and moon phases until you can scratch that itch! It's important to remember on the not so great days to stop and enjoy natures beauty. Tight lines, let her buck!


----------

